# If I won the lottery I would........



## galvinkaos (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Pay off all those bills the mailman has figured out how to put in our locked mailbox. 
2. Make an offer on the house we're renting that the landlord can't refuse. 
3. Do all the remodeling I keep saying I would do if I owned this house.
4. Build my vacation/retirement house in AZ.
5. Buy a new motorcycle.
6. Build an animal rescue - I love them all so I am not limiting myself if I am dreaming. Over the years I have had dogs, cats, reptiles, horses, poultry, and would love to again.
7. Donate to some well researched and worthy charities. As well as those I already volunteer with.
8. hehehe, quit my job 
9. Spend some money without checking the account balance first.
10. Smile more and have less stress.

Not necessarily in that order and I am sure the list would quickly grow if I actually did win.

I guess I have to play to win though. oh well. Next 75-100 million I will. Until then I will continue to dream.

Dawna


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 9, 2009)

Me too...but I never remember to actually buy any lottery tickets...


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 9, 2009)

Sticky notes...They remind me of alot of stuff.

Dawna


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 9, 2009)

What would you do if you had a sudden influx of found money?


----------



## Isa (Feb 10, 2009)

First of all I would go crazy 

I would quit my job
I would give some money to some charities and to my best friends and relatives
I would buy a new house or renovate the one I have.
I could not really open a rescue because where I live, you dont find turtles or tortoises in the streets but I would buy a lot of them and I would make them amazing houses .
I would go shopping in my favorite stores 
I would buy a chalet 
And I think I would open a flower store . 
...
...
...


----------



## Chucky (Feb 10, 2009)

I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2009)

Chucky said:


> I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.



Oh come on now...won't you please give me some of that money???

Yvonne


----------



## Chucky (Feb 10, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Chucky said:
> 
> 
> > I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.
> ...



With the way the economy is going, it would last about a year and then the banks would go under and there goes my money. Wait a minute, I wouldn't put the money in a bank, I'd just buy a huge safe and put all my money in it an have it guarded by huge snappers


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 10, 2009)

Chucky said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Chucky said:
> ...



Guarded by huge snappers huh? Wait, doesn't Kelly have some dead turkeys? Thinking we throw a bunch to the snappers and while they are busy doing their favorite thing (eating), we could help ease Chucky of some of that burdensome money......


----------



## Chucky (Feb 10, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Chucky said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



Ok, forget the snappers, I'm sorry but you have now forced me to go to the extreme, I'll put my miniature dachshund out to guard it. Nothing gets past him


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2009)

Jacqui: I'll bring the Milkbone dog biscuits...you bring the liver treats. Where does he live again??

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 11, 2009)

Chucky said:


> I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.



That's really sad...and I am a loner and understand being alone...but that's just really sad



Chucky said:


> I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.



That's really sad...and I am a loner and understand being alone...but that's just really sad


----------



## Chucky (Feb 11, 2009)

Maggie,

I would not be alone. I'm married (35 years), have 3 kids and 6 grand kids. I doubt if I'll ever be lonely. 

I just don't want long lost relatives or friends that I never heard of come asking for money, and you know they would. 





maggie3fan said:


> Chucky said:
> 
> 
> > I would move, change my phone number and not tell anybody.
> ...


----------



## ZippyButter (Feb 11, 2009)

I would give a lot of it away, and start a foundation to feed the poor of this country and around the world. And keep it away from my spouse and the children for their safety.....but that's still a dream, however, you still need to buy one to get a chance to be lucky!!! In the meantime with the downturn of our economy, it doesn't hurt to find bargains at www.slickdeals.net Have fun.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 11, 2009)

as far as stuff for my self. Its a dream to own a farm about 25 acers a nice house with a big pond/lake. The coolest thing I can think of is maybe owning a pair of white rhinos.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 11, 2009)

Chucky said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I would not be alone. I'm married (35 years), have 3 kids and 6 grand kids. I doubt if I'll ever be lonely.
> 
> ...





Maggie, I think you and I are a lot alike. I have felt that on some of your posts. I sometimes would rather have everyone go away and leave me alone with my books, animals and myself. I think of myself as an occasional loner. But I understand changing my phone number and not telling anybody. My hubby and I both have relatives and friends we know would be knocking on our door. We have it now with relatives and friends who think because we work hard and long hours, that we have money to blow, not that we are trying to make ends meet not without robbing peter to pay paul. Smile and dream a little. Everyone should have a dream and remember dreams can be as big as you can imagine and dreams should be the cause of motivation not depression. 

Dawna


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 12, 2009)

I would also dump about 30 grand into my turtle and tortoises rescue/sanctuary


----------



## ZippyButter (Feb 12, 2009)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> as far as stuff for my self. Its a dream to own a farm about 25 acers a nice house with a big pond/lake. The coolest thing I can think of is maybe owning a pair of white rhinos.



There is a deal right now in Texas, a town between San Antonio and Austin, a 25 acres plus a 3 bedrms / 2baths house for around $350,000.00. You can have as many animals as you want. I, myself would love to have a place like this. Then you have to spend a bit more for the rhinos, or may be you could try to get a deal with Michael Jacksons for some of his animals from his neverland ??? Just a thought.

Minh


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont know why but I think that the enclosure would cost more then the rhinos. I have put some thought into this just in case = )


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 12, 2009)

From what I understand some sulcatas are as persistent as rhinos in escaping. LOL

Dawna


----------



## dmmj (Feb 12, 2009)

sulcatas, rhinos, some would say what is the diference. lol I personally dont play the lotto but if I did win I would buy a lot ofproperty in calif and open a huge turtle and tort rescue so no tort would ever have to be abandoned again. I would also open a no kill dog and cat shelter for the same resons. Just a thought on it.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 14, 2009)

I also think it would be cool to have a huge manatee set up


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 14, 2009)

wow that would take a really big aquarium or small lake.

Dawna


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 14, 2009)

If I won the Lotto I'd buy a house with some property not too much, just enough then I'd hire someone to clean it. Hire a carpenter to build the tort pens, A landscaper to set up the yard just the way I want, Set up some $$$ for the Grandkids, Buy my daughter that souped up '68 Mustang she wants and her hubby could fix up his 56 truck just the way he wants it. Then I would take a trip to visit some of the friends I've made here on Tortoise forum. Yvonne your closest so I'm bringing help to fix those pens for you. Then I would................Wait I'm still dreamin.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2009)

Did anyone win yet?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok - "WHEN" I win....power of positive thinking, I would pay off bills, set up my kids, I would like to have a huge piece of property with woods and streams. My hubby and I would like to ope


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anybody have a couple dollars I could borrow. I'll pay ya back just as soon as I win. 

I think I saw on the billboards that it is up to 125 million, now that it is finally big enough for all my plans , this is what I would do:

The second the ink is dry on my check, I am calling out the roofers for both houses. Followed closely by other repair/remodel people to redo the houses and fix the big garage up into a tortoise winter quarters. Next would be my dream greenhouse.  

I have a couple of more little lots near my places I would try to purchase. Then more folks in to put up secure fencing around their perimeters. I would want to do the separate pens myself. Just too cheap to pay others to do it, especially when in the end it would cheat me out of a lot of satisfaction. The major pond and stream work I will have others do and the gazebo. Next would be hours of fun just shopping for plants and cute little decorative items.

I would buy myself a car, something old and under a few thousand. I don't need fancy just one that runs well so I can make some long trips. I have a few things still to do and see like whales swimming in the ocean, wild moose and bears, hot air balloon rides, and a skydive (did I mention my fear of heights? ). I have some folks I'd like to meet in person and then there is that trip to Ireland. Can't forget to ask Robyn where she went to do the sea turtle trip. Maybe take a few members along too? 

Now that greedy me is taken care of, Jeff my husband would be getting his teeth work done, since we won't have to wait for insurance to come thru.

For the children, who think at times I have been really a men Mom because I think things you work for mean more then if your parents just hand it over, all four will find their college costs are prepaid for them and even a little something for spending money. Once they each complete school, get jobs, and decide where they wish to live, they will find a savings account setting with money for a cheap home or a nice down payment. Erin, my number two child, has grown up surrounded by siblings who always teased her about being dumb, will get something special. She didn't luck out with natural braininess like the other three, instead she has to apply herself and study hard to just make the normal Cs. Her dream had always been to become a veterinarian who worked with the big cats. She has settled for college in other areas and has worked hard with those classes for three years now. When she graduates, I would like to give her a year free of expenses, living in Omaha so she might be able to volunteer at the Henry Dorley Zoo. Maybe she will end up with a job there or atleast work her way to time near the big cats.

For my sister, I'd buy her a small, inexpensive home in her favorite small town. We may be total opposites, having nothing in common, with no real understanding of each other, but she is my sister and would always be there for me. This is the least I could do for her.

For my three best friends, who have never let me down: Robin recently bought a house. Remember the movie Money Trap? That's his house. He even about a month after he bought it, went to use the toilet. He sat down, heard a crack, and the toilet fell thru the floor.  March just left an abusive husband and to her would go some money to cover the bills and give her some breathing room while she gets her feet under her again. My friend Dorothy not sure what her spirit needs the most, but would find something special for her.

My village would get a small amount for things needed by the volunteer fire dept. I would sponsor the Leopard torts at the Lincoln Children's Zoo and at the Henry Dorley Zoo the DTs.

The next set aside money would be so each year I could give out a few grants for lack of a better term. This would be for the ordinary person in torts to help them reach some dreams or just to hold on to the ones they have already. Things like a little money to cover the costs of Nay's torts, so she can keep them. Or Yvonne would be gifted with a female Yellowfoot and a pair of Stars. Or Danny has a couple of torts he would like to work with, but the animals are a bit stiff for him to buy himself. Sorta a chance for me to play Santa I guess.

See, who says one person just couldn't spend it all themselves??


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2009)

Naturally, I would LOVE to win, but after reading your post, Jacqui, I really hope YOU win! Wonderful!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't looked at this thread in a while because medically I'm having a hard time...so it's neat to pop in here and read the new posts...Dawna you are exactly right...I have felt the same thing...Jacqui...Whale watching is a major thing in Oregon..also hang gliding and Sulcata watching....so you just come on up here and we can whale watch and tortoise watch to our hearts content...Chucky, I am so glad you won't have to be alone...it makes me feel better to read that...I'm having a hard time with my hands and can't post the way I want to...but it was really nice to pop in here and read this...


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 20, 2009)

Maggie, I hope you are feeling better. Turn off the phone and watch the races this weekend and just relax. Unfortunately I haven't hit the lottery so I will be sitting at home watching the races, not driving 40-45 miles to Fontana. 

Someone posted that your pics and stories are always great to read and look at (not in those exact words) and I agree. I enjoy your posts. 

Thank you, 

Dawna


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 27, 2009)

New one for the list.......I will do more creative cooking.....cost be [email protected]&d.....The more expensive the ingredient and the more flavorful and exotic, the better.

I used to say I wanted to cook at my own restaurant, instead I'd rather throw awesome dinner parties every night for friends and family and I am doing all the cooking.

So when I hit the lottery I am holding the "1st Annual TF.O 8 Course Dinner Party" (With Josh, etc permission of course).

Dawna

FYI..it was 171 million tonight and I bought 1 ticket...only takes 1 to win


----------



## Chucky (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooohhhh, I'm sorry galvinkaos, I bought mine yesterday and the clerk told me it was the winning ticket. All is not lost though, I'll pay for your first dinner 




galvinkaos said:


> New one for the list.......I will do more creative cooking.....cost be [email protected]&d.....The more expensive the ingredient and the more flavorful and exotic, the better.
> 
> I used to say I wanted to cook at my own restaurant, instead I'd rather throw awesome dinner parties every night for friends and family and I am doing all the cooking.
> 
> ...


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 28, 2009)

Chucky said:


> Ooohhhh, I'm sorry galvinkaos, I bought mine yesterday and the clerk told me it was the winning ticket. All is not lost though, I'll pay for your first dinner



Hey that's what the clerk told me. 

It's a deal. If you win your buying the groceries. 

Dawna


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Could that dinner include a plane ticket from NJ?


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 28, 2009)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Could that dinner include a plane ticket from NJ?



Hey if we're using lottery winnings, I think we should fly everyone in.  

Dawna


----------



## Chucky (Feb 28, 2009)

If I win, it's a deal. Everyone who wants to come to the dinner, the tickets are on me. Well, as many as Dawna can handle


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

Never cooked for the army before but, hey I love a challenge and I love to cook.I might need a few sous chefs though. I even found through work a place that rents their kitchen/hall out for caterers/banquets. We are all set up. Ooops except winning the lottery. Anyone, everyone, we are ready, win that lottery so we can all fulfill our wish lists. 

Oh, by the way neither Chucky or I won the big prize . The good news is now it is 121 mill. So now we can bring in the entire TFO and their families (of course when we win). So someday dinner is on us. Please eat a snack because it might be a long wait. 

Dawna


----------



## Isa (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a ticket that I bought before yesterday. Maybe I am the big winner . O wow I cant wait to quit my job


----------



## Chucky (Mar 1, 2009)

We must be playing a different lotto Dawna. Somebody won the $150 million and it's down to $20 million again.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

Chucky said:


> We must be playing a different lotto Dawna. Somebody won the $150 million and it's down to $20 million again.



I am in So.Cal and it is the mega millions multi state. And oops it will be $221 mill next draw. The CA lottery is at a minimum again. 

Dawna


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 7, 2009)

lol @ down to 20 million. Chucky 20 million in rhino money!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Dee, I saw that the winners of the 216 million mega lottery are from NJ. Was one of those YOU  ? Come on you can tell us the truth. Maybe Dee will be buying the groceries.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 8, 2009)

I love when people say it is down to only 20 million, like that amount of money is an insult or something to people , personally I would be happy with a 20 million dollar jackpot and I would not think about it twice. and the rhinos will be on me. lol


----------



## TURTLEGIRL73 (Mar 8, 2009)

If I won the lottery. I would go to the Galapagos Islands and see them GIANT tortoises or swim with sea turtles


----------

